# New world record alligator gar!!



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.wapt.com/r/26887751/detail.html


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good lord that looks disgusting. You'd have to stick quite a few arrows in that sucker.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like one of those fish off of that show River Monsters. what a beast of a fish.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a big one for sure, i shot a 229 lbs out of Toledo Bend back in the 80s.:thumbup:


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

All I can say is wow. That thing would compare to some of the sturgeons at Yellow River. What a fish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

and the sturgeons on escambia, of witch i will be battling this summer


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

50 to 60 years old huh? LETS KILL IT! I know they are protected in Florida, guess not in Mississippi. I realize there are TONS of them out there, but it still seems a shame to kill one that has managed to live that long. I can only imagine the fight if it were caught on a rod and reel.


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

Freakin beast!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

magnificent animal, iam really glad we are protecting them in florida now before its to late.. they breed and grow slow, but for a world record title that bad boy would be on my wall for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Bbagwell said:


> 50 to 60 years old huh? LETS KILL IT! I know they are protected in Florida, guess not in Mississippi. I realize there are TONS of them out there, but it still seems a shame to kill one that has managed to live that long. I can only imagine the fight if it were caught on a rod and reel.


100% Agree.
It's an awesome fish, but I couldn't get myself to kill it even for money...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

How is it a record? Just cause it's size? They said it was caught in a net by it's gills? Gill net fishing in fresh water....? Some of ya'll MS folk might be able to help FL folk.... One monster of a fish!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i didn't read that part but if that is so then its not a record it has to be caught on sporting tackle to count, Iam glad we did away with gill nets, we was on vacation on lake Pickwick running across that lake at about 20mph at night and ran right in too a damn gill net stretched out accros the lake with no markers, and had to cut the damn thing out of the prop..


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

It is sad they killed this fish. And of all things to catch it in a gill net. I am from Mississippi and compared to you Florida folk we have very liberal regulations for which I'm very thankful most of the time, but I wish they would protect the alligator gar. I just don't see near as many as I used to. It is nice to watch the big ones roll in the bayous while I'm out fishing.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Florida takes pride in protecting there dinosaurs


----------

